# Favorite Drugstore Nail Polish?



## coolcell (Dec 25, 2012)

What's your favorite drugstore nail polish? Not just brand or color. Brand, collection and color name. My current favorite is Sally Hansen Lustre Shine Collection in Lava. It needs a couple of coats, but it's so pretty!


----------



## Marj B (Dec 25, 2012)

Wet and Wild Mega Last is my favorite! It has a wide flat brush so 2 strokes and your nails are done, has a nice shine and wears for days! I do wish there were more colors available where I am.  I'm wearing "Private Viewing" now. It's a nude color.


----------



## DimplesIdea (Dec 26, 2012)

To be honest I buy nail polish when they are on sale. Ive gotten to the point where, If i dont have a particular nail polish in mind I buy what is on sale simply because of having 150+.

But if i had to choose a fav, Id say Revlon Top Speed Fast Dry.. And Im wearing "Vintage" from that selection.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 26, 2012)

My fave go to was Essie's Shine of the Times..but it changes all the time with my mood. L'Oreal and Maybelline have some great polishes, too.


----------



## chrysalis101 (Dec 27, 2012)

I just had to re-buy Spoiled by Wet 'N Wild's Your Fly's Down. It's my go to blue and I ran out of the last bottle in about a year. I'm glad it's not a limited edition polish.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 27, 2012)

I like Essie a lot. I think Sand Tropez is my favorite.


----------



## coolcell (Dec 27, 2012)

Quote: My fave go to was Essie's Shine of the Times..but it changes all the time with my mood. L'Oreal and Maybelline have some great polishes, too.
I've been wanting to try Shine of the Times for so long!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 27, 2012)

> I've been wanting to try Shine of the Times for so long!


 I stocked up and bought several bottles, but know other companies made similar products. You might see if EBay has any or Google for dupes.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 27, 2012)

Wet n Wild Fast Dry in 9.0.2.1.0range. It is a Zero, not the letter O on Orange, as so many bloggers mistakenly spell the name of this polish. It is my favorite nail polish ever.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 28, 2012)

Easy choice, Essie's Borrowed and Blue. It's a perfect baby blue cream in a great formula that I just can't stop wearing.





Source


----------



## diana16 (Dec 29, 2012)

That looks so beautiful! I must have it now lol


----------



## sallyjoseph (Jan 19, 2013)

I think Sinful Colors is one of the best drugstore nail polish brands out right now and its my favorite..


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 19, 2013)

I like Sinful Colors + any of the Sally Hansen polishes. There are other brands I like too, but those are my top two


----------

